# Crackling on roast pork ...



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Having been almost a life long smoker and a hater of all things to do with the Nanny State - I came to a decision today… I have been trying to give up smoking (2 packs a day) since February and am now surviving on 2 packs a week and an electronic cigarette. I have put on about half a stone in weight. Yesterday it was announced on the news that the UK government are 'tackling' obesity since they have had such success with smokers. The only reason obesity it taking off is because we (smokers) are giving up smoking and want to eat instead - watch out - the next target is those of us who are deemed to drink too much!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

and what is the decision you came to?

Pete


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> and what is the decision you came to?
> 
> Pete


Well, the idea is to take Monday off… but I will see how the nerves go and wait for the government reaction. :juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take Monday off? Am I being dim as usual?


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Take Monday off? Am I being dim as usual?


from drinking… or eating… which ever is less painful.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think southcoastlady, who lives on the north coast, is using Facebook-speak - do you know what I mean? It's where you hint at what you might be saying, often cryptically, and wait to see who will enquire first what you're talking about.

By the way I can't find any news reference in my searches to "the news that the UK government are 'tackling' obesity since they have had such success with smokers." Perhaps southcoastlady will enlighten us.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think southcoastlady, who lives on the north coast, is using Facebook-speak - do you know what I mean? It's where you hint at what you might be saying, often cryptically, and wait to see who will enquire first what you're talking about.
> 
> By the way I can't find any news reference in my searches to "the news that the UK government are 'tackling' obesity since they have had such success with smokers." Perhaps southcoastlady will enlighten us.
> 
> Pete


......and there was I, hoping to get some tips on how to improve the crackling on my roast pork!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> from drinking… or eating… which ever is less painful.


Well I have put weight on again the last 10 days while in the UK so I might take the WEEK off from eating
Got back last night and so happy to be home


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Rema said:


> ......and there was I, hoping to get some tips on how to improve the crackling on my roast pork!


You and me both guvnor


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think southcoastlady, who lives on the north coast, is using Facebook-speak - do you know what I mean? It's where you hint at what you might be saying, often cryptically, and wait to see who will enquire first what you're talking about.
> 
> By the way I can't find any news reference in my searches to "the news that the UK government are 'tackling' obesity since they have had such success with smokers." Perhaps southcoastlady will enlighten us.
> 
> Pete


Sorry you can't find this news item Peter. I saw it on the TV news over the last day or two.

:confused2:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

virgil said:


> You and me both guvnor


I would love to get enough skin on pork here to actually get crackling


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> I would love to get enough skin on pork here to actually get crackling


I honestly can't remember when I last had an 'alf-decent bit of crackling actually but, just for y'all, um gonna get a, um, joint this weekend, and give it a go. 

[Watch this space]


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> I would love to get enough skin on pork here to actually get crackling


Are we getting back to the swinger's thread again?



Pete


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Mycroft said:


> I would love to get enough skin on pork here to actually get crackling


we get ours from Pambos the butcher in Polis but we think Kolios in Paphos is good. Just tell the butcher not to trim the fat off and score the skin. Brilliant crackling!!!


----------

